# No operating system found message



## vkim1019 (Jan 17, 2003)

When I boot my computer, I get a message saying, "No Operating System was found on any devices." Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome.

What is the history of the machine...everything working fine up until now? You just turned it on and out of the blue it said that?


----------



## vkim1019 (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes. That is what happened. My sister and I have the same machine. Compaq Presario 7360. We bought them within a couple of weeks of each other. Hers did the same thing a week ago. She took it to a programmer who said the harddrive was bad, so he put a new one in for her. I find that hard to believe. I am assuming that the system files have been scrambled for some odd reason.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What operating system are you running?


----------



## vkim1019 (Jan 17, 2003)

Win 98


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, do you have a windows 98 boot disk?

If not, you can download one from here:

http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml

Save it to your desktop, NOT to a floppy disk.....then double click on the file, and follow the instructions to create a boot disk....boot the problem computer with this disk....choose option 2, without cdrom support....once at the a: prompt, type:

sys c:

(space after the second s)
and hit enter

You should see a message saying system files transferred....

then take the disk out of the floppy drive and reboot.......


----------



## vkim1019 (Jan 17, 2003)

I did that. It didn't work. I ran scandisk too. That said nothing was found wrong, yet it still will not boot. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did it say system files transferred?


----------



## vkim1019 (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, it said that. I have tried everything, but with no luck. I think the harddrive was corupted somehow. I,m going to have to install a new harddrive. Do you anything about that? I haven't installed one in years. How would I transfer all the info from the old one? If you have any info, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Most new hard drives come with very nice setup documentation. If you follow along, you should be fine. They also include a floppy disk that IF IT IS POSSIBLE that data can be retrieved from your old drive, you can just copy everything to the new drive.


----------

